# Menzerna Finish Polish PO85RD?



## MAXI-MILAN

Hello ,

In this days and with new names and labels from Menzerna , which product is similar to Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD? 

Menzerna Final Finish PO 85 RE 5 = Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD ? 



I'm confused !


----------



## Liam_89

I'm Sure the new name for it is 
Final Finish 3000 or FF3000
I got some and thats what it was labeled as 
Liam.


----------



## Ghostrider

I was wondering the same. The PO85RD is my fav finish polish, but can´t find them anymore.
Any ideas what happend ?


----------



## mishy

I'm under the impression FF3000 is 106 and SF4000 is the final-final finish type with low cut


----------



## Liam_89

Yeah ive got both,
But pretty sure that FF3000 is 85RD and SF4000 is 106FA but stand corrected.
Theres a chart in this thread here half way down that states what is what:
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=215686


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

FF3000 = PO85RD 
And 
SF4000 = PO106FA

That means a new PO106FA gives lower cutting ability than PO85RD !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Liam_89 said:


> Yeah ive got both,
> But pretty sure that FF3000 is 85RD and SF4000 is 106FA but stand corrected.


SF4000 = Final Finish PO85U in old chart


----------



## jamesTelf




----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I think Menzerna stopped producing PO85RD or there 2 version from SF4000 ?
I saw in polishedbliss there is 2 version of SF4000 http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-car-care-and-detailing-products.html


----------



## mishy

ha! is all i can say. 
I'm lost...suppose there so similar it shouldn't matter if worked till the end. 
The bottles say the cut is the same, the chart says one is higher than the other. The new product numbering should indicate(forgetting the old P0xxx system) that 3000 can do more correction than 4000. but meh!

both 106 and 85RD have good rep and experiences/methods to read up upon in this forum but its hard figuring which is which.

btw both 3000 and 4000 are greyish liquid( that i have in my bottles) but FF3000 is slightly darker, does that help anyone?


----------



## akbarirfan

Recently got some bottles..

Final Finish is now PO 85 RE5

Power Finish is PO 85 RD 302

Hope that helps.


----------



## Paul N

Spoke recently to CYC about this and they confirmed to me the new 85RD is FF3000 this is the one with the lightest cut


----------



## John @ PB

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Hello ,
> 
> In this days and with new names and labels from Menzerna , which product is similar to Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD?
> 
> Menzerna Final Finish PO 85 RE 5 = Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD ?
> 
> I'm confused !


85RD is the older version and was replaced by 85RE.

This should now be labelled SF4000 (our 85RE is labelled as SF4000).


----------



## mishy

John @ PB said:


> 85RD is the older version and was replaced by 85RE.
> 
> This should now be labelled SF4000 (our 85RE is labelled as SF4000).


so SF3000 is/was/like 106?


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

John @ PB said:


> 85RD is the older version and was replaced by 85RE.
> 
> This should now be labelled SF4000 (our 85RE is labelled as SF4000).


Thank you John . maybe you need change some information or picture in your site ? http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-106fa-cat8.html


----------



## Andy from Sandy

On a German retail site it shows that FF3000 has a cut of 2500 grit, which would make it either PO85U or PO106FA. The lettering suggests Final Finish. What is not shown is whether this new numbering is suitable for scratch resistant clears as shown on the old chart against PO106FA.

On the same website it shows SF4000 has a cut of 3000 grit which is the same as PO85R[D/E]. The lettering is the confusing part as SF = Super Finish which makes it look like it should be PO106FA.

Totally screwed up and confused. Help us here please Menzerna.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Confusion continues ! My head is aching :lol:

Maybe I will go with Wolf's Chemicals Ultra Fine Polish (WP-1N) to replace 85RD .


----------



## Ghostrider

I think its time to talk to menzerna. Will do that tomorrow !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

In AutoGeek PO85RD still there :thumb: http://www.autogeek.net/menzerna-final-finish-po85rd.html but the shipping cost $$!


----------



## Faysal

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Confusion continues ! My head is aching :lol:
> 
> Maybe I will go with Wolf's Chemicals Ultra Fine Polish (WP-1N) to replace 85RD .


The beautiful thing about menzerna 85RD is that when you are polishing you can really see the difference in gloss it is really gloss enhancing!!I LOVE THAT POLISH!:thumb:

I can't comment about wolfs wp-1n i never used it


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Faysal said:


> The beautiful thing about menzerna 85RD is that when you are polishing you can really see the difference in gloss it is really gloss enhancing!!I LOVE THAT POLISH!:thumb:


Yes you can see The Big Difference :thumb: it takes you to the top level of shine !


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Recently I use Optimum Finish but I still prefer PO85RD much nicer ..


----------



## Black Widow

Ghostrider said:


> I think its time to talk to menzerna. Will do that tomorrow !


Wasn't the new naming convention meant to make things easier? Looks like they made a complete mess about it now. :lol:


----------



## Dave KG

John @ PB said:


> 85RD is the older version and was replaced by 85RE.
> 
> This should now be labelled SF4000 (our 85RE is labelled as SF4000).


This doesn't seem to agree with the info from Menzerna on the tables earlier in the thread though - that is, SF4000 is PO106FA, which as we know is higher cutting than either PO85RD or PO85RE.. so, does this mean there are two versions of SF4000 floating around then? A higher cutting and a lower cutting version, back to the days of two versions of Final Finsih?!

Are both of these polishes surviving? One would hope so, 106FA is Menzerna's best polish in my opinion offering a superb combination of crystal clear finishing ability on even soft paints (something 203S cannot match in my experience), but adding a good level of cut to it as well. And 85RD/E (E being a slightly higher lubed version than D from recollection, though I may be wrong here, sure that is what Rich told me quite some time ago...) is a simply superb finishing polish...


----------



## Andy from Sandy

As a beginner at this I was annoyed when my order arrived with the new numbers on the bottles with no explination. The sellers website led me to believe I was ordering PO85RD and PO106FA. If those are not available then the site should have been updated.

From what I have seen the 85RD has a cut of 1 and a gloss of 5. The polish I have as best I can find out has a cut of 1.5 or 2 and a gloss of 5. This might not make much difference but I just don't know.


----------



## Paul N

I was told the least cut is FF3000


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Paul N said:


> I was told the least cut is FF3000


And that is what I read also. Since then however there has been conflicting information all over the place and in this thread.


----------



## Black Widow

Paul N said:


> I was told the least cut is FF3000


That's not correct since SF4000 has the least cut.


----------



## Porta

All the polishes are still available but - the problem is that they are still selling them under different names...

FF3000 is PO85U
SF4000 is PO106FA

But, as I said above, they are selling RE5 and etc under the SF4000 name, so you have to check on the labels under the bottle and/or on the side on the bottom of the bottle, there you will have it with a fine prit such as manufacturing date, polish code and etc.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I have a bottle of FF3000 and SF4000 in front of me. There is no label on the bottom of either.

Numbers on the bottle of FF3000
81302 on the label.
64588 printed directly on the plastic bottle
bar code: 4260063010033

I cannot see any of these numbers tying up with what has gone before in this thread.


----------



## Black Widow

I suggest to go back to the old names.


----------



## mishy

Porta said:


> All the polishes are still available but - the problem is that they are still selling them under different names...
> 
> FF3000 is PO85U
> SF4000 is PO106FA
> 
> But, as I said above, they are selling RE5 and etc under the SF4000 name, so you have to check on the labels under the bottle and/or on the side on the bottom of the bottle, there you will have it with a fine prit such as manufacturing date, polish code and etc.


As Andy, mine have similar numbers in faint 5digit dot-matrix font on the lower part of the black bottle itself. Nothing hints at POxxx numbers. The printed Coarse<-->Fine rating bar is exactly the same, but the liquid is ever so slightly different shades of grey.


----------



## Andy from Sandy

@maxi-milan
Looking again at the graphic you posted it shows FF3000 = PO85U and SF4000 = PO106FA. With that it would suggest they both have the same cut but SF4000 will produce a better gloss and is designed for scratch resistant clears where FF3000 isn't.

What isn't now clear from these new numbers on your graphic is what replaces PO85R[D/E]?

I just opened up both bottles and the contents is grey which is even more confusing now as the PO85U is supposed to be white.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Andy from Sandy said:


> @maxi-milan
> Looking again at the graphic you posted it shows FF3000 = PO85U and SF4000 = PO106FA. With that it would suggest they both have the same cut but SF4000 will produce a better gloss and is designed for scratch resistant clears where FF3000 isn't.
> 
> What isn't now clear from these new numbers on your graphic is what replaces PO85R[D/E]?


As you said FF3000= PO85U and SF4000=PO106FA , I'm surprised ! where is the 
PO85RD from the chart!


----------



## kaisernaut

am already confuse now am really confuse


----------



## Andy from Sandy

If the chart is wrong (hopefully) then fair enough. If the chart is correct then my supplier has basically sent me two products that pretty much do the same job which is not what I wanted.


----------



## mishy

I bought this sample mez kit from CYC http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/polis...50ml/menzerna-250ml-sampler-kit/prod_220.html which says I have: 
- Menzerna Fast Gloss S 100
- Menzerna Power Finish PO85RD3.02
- Menzerna Super Finish PO106FA
- Menzerna Final Finish PO85RD

elitecarcare says "Menzerna Super Finish SF4000 Polish (P085RE)" http://www.elitecarcare.co.uk/menzerna-250ml-polish-sample-kit.php?cPath=7

meh!


----------



## Andy from Sandy

I also purchased Menzerna Super Finish PO106FA and Menzerna Final Polish PO85RD but I was sent SF4000 and FF3000 with no explination as to which is which and right now using the chart shown on page one I do not have what I ordered.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details

This is what drove me to 3M.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Mirror Finish said:


> This is what drove me to 3M.


Is 3m Extra fine compound leaves a lot of dust and chalky residue ?


----------



## Dave KG

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is 3m Extra fine compound leaves a lot of dust and chalky residue ?


I don'y find that it is too dusty, what I wasn't so keen on was for a middle of the road work horse compound, I found it lacked just a little in cut over the equivalents from Menzerna (if you can work out what they are these days!)... Ie, I found 85RD3.02 from Menzerna to be more flexible than Extra Fine.


----------



## Dave KG

So... what we need is a ********** answer as to what product is what... specifically, which product is 106FA and which is 85RE, as at the moment there is contradicting information regarding the identity of SF4000 with Menzerna's info and some saying it is 106FA and others saying it is 85RE. Come on Menzerna, act together please, what are the products that are being sold - surely this is not a difficult thing to do, correctly labeling bottles in such a way that they are not confusing?

Re the numbers, I would assume (and this is based on a common sense assumption, and where Menzerna labeling is concerned, common sense does not necessarily enter into the equation!) that the higher the number, the lower the cut - as a reference to the grit level of scratches it is designed to remove, perhaps. Just as a guess. Meaning FF3000 or whatever it is is more aggressive than SF4000. I assume! :lol:


----------



## Porta

I will talk with Axel @ Menzerna regarding this matters, but I am sure that I already know the answer...


----------



## maesal

Porta said:


> I will talk with Axel @ Menzerna regarding this matters, but I am sure that I already know the answer...


Waiting for your news Markus !! :thumb:


----------



## Paul N

Dave KG said:


> Re the numbers, I would assume (and this is based on a common sense assumption, and where Menzerna labeling is concerned, common sense does not necessarily enter into the equation!) that the higher the number, the lower the cut - as a reference to the grit level of scratches it is designed to remove, perhaps. Just as a guess. Meaning FF3000 or whatever it is is more aggressive than SF4000. I assume! :lol:


Thats what I assumed before I spoke to CYC and the said that the least aggressive is FF3000, how hard can it be for menzerna to put a post up here and confirm even better forget the old codes and put up a new cut/gloss level chart of all the new part numbers


----------



## John @ PB

Dave KG said:


> So... what we need is a ********** answer as to what product is what... specifically, which product is 106FA and which is 85RE, as at the moment there is contradicting information regarding the identity of SF4000 with Menzerna's info and some saying it is 106FA and others saying it is 85RE. Come on Menzerna, act together please, what are the products that are being sold - surely this is not a difficult thing to do, correctly labeling bottles in such a way that they are not confusing?
> 
> Re the numbers, I would assume (and this is based on a common sense assumption, and where Menzerna labeling is concerned, common sense does not necessarily enter into the equation!) that the higher the number, the lower the cut - as a reference to the grit level of scratches it is designed to remove, perhaps. Just as a guess. Meaning FF3000 or whatever it is is more aggressive than SF4000. I assume! :lol:


Our labels are slightly different: rather than looking at the SF code number, our bottles have an additional label stating what the polish is using the more familiar numbers eg: 203S, RD3.02, 85RE etc. The only one which won't have an additional label is Fast Gloss which is already labelled as FG500.

For anyone who's bought from us, this should make life easier.


----------



## Porta

Paul N said:


> Thats what I assumed before I spoke to CYC and the said that the least aggressive is FF3000, how hard can it be for menzerna to put a post up here and confirm even better forget the old codes and put up a new cut/gloss level chart of all the new part numbers


Well believe me or not, but Menzerna wanted to make a easy system. And yes, It would be a easy system if they keept the plan. But since they started to sell different polishes under the same name it´s not so simple anymore.


----------



## Mizzuri

In australia we have been forced to find a solution to this issue. The Menzerna (Germany) new labeling system has FF3000 as 85U, SF4000 as 106FA (with less lubricants than 106FF) yet have not added 85RD to the new system, however 85RD is still available.

We, Menzerna Distributors for Australia have decided to amend the Menzerna Chart System and add in 85RD. We have labelled it UF5000, UF for Ultimate Finish. This lets our customers and end users know that by the numbering system of 5000 that it is finer than the SF4000, and the name Ultimate Finish, shows it is the finest abrasive in the range. 

If you are in Australia and UF5000 Ultimate Finish you now know that it is 85RD.


----------



## Ghostrider

Quick Update: Was waiting all day for a callback from menzerna, but nothing happens.
Maybe tomorrow !!!!


----------



## Black Widow

A simple system would be a number range from 500 up to 5000 with an additional C for the 'ceramic' polishes. IP2000 or IP2000C, PF2500 or PF2500c, etc.


----------



## Paul N

Black Widow said:


> A simple system would be a number range from 500 up to 5000 with an additional C for the 'ceramic' polishes. IP2000 or IP2000C, PF2500 or PF2500c, etc.


don't think they do simple, if it was any other company they would be sacked off by now cos they are making my toolbox untidy with all the black marker pen on their polishes


----------



## Mizzuri

Hi all,

here is the Menzerna System Chart we have developed for Australia


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Finally :lol: 
Yes, the table should be like this ^ for all countries!


----------



## Dave KG

Mizzuri said:


> Hi all,
> 
> here is the Menzerna System Chart we have developed for Australia


Looks sensible... I presume we could just slot PO85RD3.02 into that, also called Power Finish?, but labelled PF2500? As PO91L is an old version of Intensive Polish, unless this has now been discontinued in favour of just carrying the ceramiclear version?

Thanks for the info, it is starting to make some sense


----------



## Andy from Sandy

Who here in dear old blighty is stocking UF5000 please?

I need to contact CYC again as I got sent FF3000 that Tim must have thought was PO85RD.


----------



## CleanYourCar

The above chart would be much better, I will ask them to do it for us next time. I'll also see if I can get the PO85RD3.02 bottles to have Intensive polish then keep the PF2500 for the 203s.

To clarify for us, we have:

Fast Gloss (FG500) - s500 
Intensive Polish (SF2500) - PO85RD3.02
Super Finish (SF4000) - PO106FA
Final Finish (FF3000) - PO85RD


Tim


----------



## CleanYourCar

Andy from Sandy said:


> Who here in dear old blighty is stocking UF5000 please?
> 
> I need to contact CYC again as I got sent FF3000 that Tim must have thought was PO85RD.


FF3000 is PO85RD :buffer:


----------



## Matt_Nic

I tried reading this but it made my headache so many numbers and various permiatations of the word "finish"

I ordered a Menz DAS6 kit from CYC. I believe it had:
FG500 (high cut - compound?)
Looks coursest 









PF2500 - slightly less course, still compound?









And finally FF3000 - no compound/cut?









Those labels didnt reflect the names on CYC website what so ever, so I was baffled. I dont even know what I used in the end :S


----------



## Mr THX

I have a bottle of the Mez 85RE yet to use, what pad gets the best out if this? Finishing pad maybe? 

Bit of guidance from Mez users would be much appreciated.


----------



## mishy

Paul N said:


> don't think they do simple, if it was any other company they would be sacked off by now cos they are making my toolbox untidy with all the black marker pen on their polishes


same, well luckily for me I can just switch the lids I wrote on.

And like Matt_Nic questioning what hes used I think I have hit a soft Honda with a 85RD on a polishing pad which left holograms and then refined with 106 on a finishing pad and prolly created a lot of work for myself with less actaul correction given the time spent but what was corrected was very glossy as you can imagine. I did the whole soft-pad-soft polish work up. meh, you live and learn

Thanks for clearing that up CYC.


----------



## Matt_Nic

So was my ordering correct guys?

Also to double check, white pad = compound, pink/orange pad = polish, yellow pad = finish?

So FG500 + white pad = highest possible cut
FF3000 + yellow pad = best gloss finish?


----------



## CleanYourCar

Matt_Nic said:


> So was my ordering correct guys?
> 
> Also to double check, white pad = compound, pink/orange pad = polish, yellow pad = finish?
> 
> So FG500 + white pad = highest possible cut
> FF3000 + yellow pad = best gloss finish?


Thats spot on.


----------



## Faysal

CleanYourCar said:


> FF3000 is PO85RD :buffer:


So what is the decision finally????
I am so confused right now...
Some people say PO85RD=Ultimate Finish UF5000
Some people say PO85RD= Final Finish FF3000

So what is it now????????

Please help guys because i find PO85RD really a fantastic gloss enhancing finishing polish! Thanks guys


----------



## CleanYourCar

The product is whats inside the bottles, the labelling has always been a bit misleading with Menzerna. Unfortunately they only put one small sticker on the other boxes, rather than each individual.

But as I mentioned before for us and this is **********:

*Fast Gloss (FG500) - S500 *
*Power Finish (SF2500) - PO85RD3.02*
*Super Finish (SF4000) - PO106FA*
*Final Finish (FF3000) - PO85RD*

SF4000 from Polished Bliss is P085RE as they also import directly so will ahve specified that code when ordering.

The actual factory codes and formulations of products hasn't changed in the products we supply for over 3 years, which is why we always try to sell the product by it's name. I'll get our site updated with the new bottles although some are still the old style labelling.

The UF5000 is Australian labelling for PO85RD and I will ask if we can get that next time as it would save confusion.


----------



## Angela @ PB

Menzerna appear to have made things much more difficult for everyone, especially as we were all used to the codes they were already using! 

The sheet that has been previously posted showing the codes and how they relate to each old code is correct for all UK suppliers as that is how Menzerna decided to label all new stock from January 2011 (except the UF one which was stated as specific to Australia). The labelling that comes now is down to a decision made by Menzerna, the only way to get different labels is to pay for private labelling and this would add to the cost of the product, which nobody wants!

With regard to 3.02 and 85RE we asked Menzerna at the time and this is their response regarding the labelling - 

1. PO 85 RD3.02 is a POWER FINISH (PF2500) and PO 85RE5 is a SUPER FINISH (SF4000)
2. INTENSIVE POLISH (IP2000) will be used for PO 1 L, FINAL FINISH (FF3000) for PO 85 U."

We did not ask about 85RD as we do not stock this item, so trust what Tim tells you it will be labelled as, as he does stock this product.

On our website we have included both the new name (i.e.- Power Finish) and the old code for identification purposes as we have 3.02 and 203S labelled as Power Finish PF2500 and 85RE and 106FA labelled as Super Finish SF4000! We have added an extra label to each bottle as it comes out of the box to ensure our customers not only get the correct polish, but can also easily identify which polish they have at a later date (i.e. if similarly labelled bottles get mixed up on a shelf).

I hope that my 2p helps offer a little more clarification. With many traders carrying different Menzerna polishes and getting the newly labelled stock at different times it will be confusing for a little longer!


----------



## Ghostrider

Talked to menzerna today and got the following answer:

The PO 85 RD & the PO 85 RD = FF 3000 !!!! Yes, thats true one label for two polishes !!
The same with the PO 85 RD 3.02 & PO 203 = PF 2500.
I´m awaiting an email tomorrow which explain how to differ between the two polishes under one label...maybe via a sticker bottom


----------



## Black Widow

Is this what they call in Germany "Deutsche Gründlichkeit"?


----------



## Ghostrider

Black Widow said:


> Is this what they call in Germany "Deutsche Gründlichkeit"?


was tempted to ask this question ! This is not german-like how they work


----------



## Paul N

ok who is alright with photoshop to put up a new uk chart and maybe leave off previous part numbers and just put the cut and gloss level i would but not clever enough


----------



## John @ PB

Ghostrider said:


> Talked to menzerna today and got the following answer:
> 
> The PO 85 RD & the PO 85 RD = FF 3000 !!!! Yes, thats true one label for two polishes !!
> The same with the PO 85 RD 3.02 & PO 203 = PF 2500.
> I´m awaiting an email tomorrow which explain how to differ between the two polishes under one label...maybe via a sticker bottom


We have a sticker on the body of the bottle.



Paul N said:


> ok who is alright with photoshop to put up a new uk chart and maybe leave off previous part numbers and just put the cut and gloss level i would but not clever enough


Our site shows this information; has the new and old product codes but also scales (from 1-10) showing cut and gloss based on our in-house testing.


----------



## Ian-83

I was going to buy some Menzerna polish but am now very confused by it all think I might buy Meguires instead!


----------



## Ninja59

my head hurts now i like 203s and 85RD/E i also understood the old system eventually but OMFG this new is a hotch potch of random ****e!


----------



## nick_mcuk

I am still confused....so should I just use them in numerical order...500-4000 or do the final stages mean I use 4000 before 3000.

Arrggghhhh WHY is it sooooo complicated!


----------



## Ninja59

nick_mcuk said:


> I am still confused....so should I just use them in numerical order...500-4000 or do the final stages mean I use 4000 before 3000.
> 
> Arrggghhhh WHY is it sooooo complicated!


Germans.Simples.

at least before we could identify what polish was in the fricking bottles now you might as well lick your finger and put it in the air apart from PB with the additional labels


----------



## nick_mcuk

Ninja59 said:


> Germans.Simples.


HAHAHAH but my A6 isnt complicated to use neither is my R1200GS....they are both German!
:speechles

:lol:


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

I think I've finally found the right answer , The Menzerna PO85RD = SF4500:thumb:

This information from Autogeek http://www.autogeek.net/menzerna-final-finish-po85rd.html


----------



## yetizone

Thanks Maxi - am getting to the end of my bottle and was about to ask a similar question!


----------



## TOGWT

MAXI-MILAN said:


> I think I've finally found the right answer , The Menzerna PO85RD = SF4500:thumb:
> 
> This information from Autogeek http://www.autogeek.net/menzerna-final-finish-po85rd.html


[Menzerna Finish PO85RD is very hard to find in the U.S. but we have obtained a small quantity due to customer demand. Try it before it's gone!] Autogeek


Gotta love the way Autogeek show the old Menzerna chart with no mention of SF #'s

Just to add to the confusion Menzerna US (USA) Menzerna GMBH (EU) use different product ref numbering systems


----------



## gally

So what is UF5000?

PO85RD as well?


----------



## yetizone

Aaaaah..! :lol:


----------



## gally

There is no need to label things different for different countries!

So is PB's site confirmed to be correct because they have the old name in brackets so i'm guessing they know which is which.

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/menzerna-car-care-and-detailing-products.html

You can't have 2 polishes under the same name ffs!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SF4000 is actually 106/85re!!!!!!!!!!

Jesus wept! Is 85rd finer than 85re then?


----------



## Porta

gally said:


> Jesus wept! Is 85rd finer than 85re then?


Yes, PO85RD is a tad finer then PO85RE5


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Headache :lol: I will stick with SV Medium until resolve this problem !


----------



## CleanYourCar

gally said:


> So what is UF5000?
> 
> PO85RD as well?


No UF5000 is not supported by menzerna. The Australian importer of Menzerna has made the name and label up to make it easier to understand themselves but that is not supported in Europe.

PO85RD Final Finish is FF3000
PO106FA Super Finish is SF4000
P203s and PO85RD3.02 Power Finish are PF2500
FG500 Fast Gloss is FG500

Also PO85RD is finer than PO85RE.


----------



## CleanYourCar

John @ PB said:


> 85RD is the older version and was replaced by 85RE.
> 
> This should now be labelled SF4000 (our 85RE is labelled as SF4000).


PO85RE is the older version of PO85RD :thumb:


----------



## Ian-83

CleanYourCar said:


> No UF5000 is not supported by menzerna. The Australian importer of Menzerna has made the name and label up to make it easier to understand themselves but that is not supported in Europe.
> 
> PO85RD Final Finish is FF3000
> PO106FA Super Finish is SF4000
> P203s and PO85RD3.02 Power Finish are PF2500
> FG500 Fast Gloss is FG500
> 
> Also PO85RD is finer than PO85RE.


Glad it's finally been cleared up I have PF2500 and SF4000 off you. Might be tempted to get the FF3000 too now.


----------



## dohc-vtec

You know what? All I have to remember is 105 and 205. If is ceramic paint or severe defects Ill set 105 on wool, and its super soft paint for final polishing Ill set 205 on a no cut pad with the DA. Those two products will do everything. Only downside is the dust with 105. Menzerna is going to end up losing quite a bit of business with their stupid labels.


----------



## tmcc

I found these resources on Menzerna's German website. They're in English (phew!), might help you understand where they consider their products to sit relative to each other.

Product Summary
http://www.menzerna.de/productinformations.html?&no_cache=1&L=1&tx_drblob_pi1[downloadUid]=10

Brochure (especially page 4)
http://www.menzerna.de/fileadmin/be_user/Kataloge/Automotive_brochure_english.pdf


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Super Finish 5000 in pdf file ! I ordered PO85RD SF4500 , menzerna finishing glaze , menzerna Micro Finish 87MC from autogeek


----------



## ronwash

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Super Finish 5000 in pdf file ! I ordered PO85RD SF4500 , menzerna finishing glaze , menzerna Micro Finish 87MC from autogeek


Maxi,i suggest you try School S40,ive used RD a lot,now as a finishing process,only S40!.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN

Is S40 dries fast?


----------



## nesbit

Over here in Australia i have been going by this chart for the new Menzerna labels. Hope it helps.


----------



## -Raven-

nesbit said:


> Over here in Australia i have been going by this chart for the new Menzerna labels. Hope it helps.


Yep, our chart makes sense. The UK products are still all over the place!!!
Nice that we can get 250ml sizes here now!


----------



## ronwash

MAXI-MILAN said:


> Is S40 dries fast?


S40 doesnt have the long "playing" time like menz RE/RD,
but its only because it doesnt need to..
ive tried s40 on my own car first,after only using RE as a final stage in the past,i was stunned from the amazing result,its REALLY making the paint clear and strong shine,my car never looked like that,and thats of course before LSP!!!.
while working you can really feel the progress of the polish,its really easy and FAST to work with.
for an amazing last shiny stage go with scholls orange pad,like i did by the scholl guide recommendation.


----------



## pe2dave

Dave KG said:


> This doesn't seem to agree with the info from Menzerna on the tables earlier in the thread though - that is, SF4000 is PO106FA, which as we know is higher cutting than either PO85RD or PO85RE.. so, does this mean there are two versions of SF4000 floating around then? A higher cutting and a lower cutting version, back to the days of two versions of Final Finsih?!
> 
> Are both of these polishes surviving? One would hope so, 106FA is Menzerna's best polish in my opinion offering a superb combination of crystal clear finishing ability on even soft paints (something 203S cannot match in my experience), but adding a good level of cut to it as well. And 85RD/E (E being a slightly higher lubed version than D from recollection, though I may be wrong here, sure that is what Rich told me quite some time ago...) is a simply superb finishing polish...


Menzerna labelling is all over the place is one quote from this forum.
I'm looking at a first foray into polishing and am edging towards Menzerna, PO85RD being my first try. Except I hear PO85RE is a replacement, yet I can't find a UK supplier?

http://www.menzernausa.com/Charts/Liquid%20Summary%202012.tiff
Doesn't have it listed?

The concern is twofold.

1. It is (sometimes) listed as being focussed on the harder German 'ceramiclear' coatings (i.e. hard). My car is a Toyota (soft AFAIK).
2. The 85RE is said to remain workable longer than the 85D?

Can anyone clarify please?


----------

